# Neo. falcata, s/h or traditional mount?



## DukeBoxer (Jul 4, 2007)

From experience which method do you think would be the best to grow this plant. I would love to grow it in the traditional way, but I have seen a lot of people with very happy plants in s/h. Or maybe I will divide and conquer...it's big enough to get two plants out of it. Also if I do decide to put one in s/h, should I just grow it normal all year long and not rest it in the winter. (I have this thing about giving the orchids their dormant period, I think that might be why I was never able to flower certain plants)


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm still trying to decide where to keep in s/h or mount them. One things for sure though. There's no cool japanese s/h pots.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2007)

I prefer the Japanese aesthetic, personally. 
I am looking forward to choosing lovely pots for each of my Neos, eventually.


----------



## myxodex (Jul 4, 2007)

In terms of aesthetics I prefer them mounted the Japanese way ... but have also seen them mounted on bark and the presentation of the plants was also pleasing. I am not personally convinced by the s/h method in terms of presentation ... but it might well be the most convenient way to grow vigorous plants and so I am a little curious ... maybe someone can invent a new method that applies the principle of s/h in a way improves the presentation (big chunks of dynarock?)


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 4, 2007)

I am leaning more toward the traditional mount, I love keeping tradition (I once made Chicha, corn beer, in Costa Rica and fermented it in a clay pot, whcih is the traditional method and it came out AWESOME!) Although I have seen plants grown in S/H that look really healthy and happy. Like I said, mine is an 8 growth plant, so maybe I will divide it into 2 plants and try each way and see what happens.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 4, 2007)

Myxodex, maybe using rockwool you could make the mound on top of a pot and grow it in s/h


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 4, 2007)

I only have one neo but not a named fuukiran, even though it looks like one. mine is very compact compared to the one I saw at a society meeting. I try to grow it traditionally, in a pot I found in china town. ...also I have a black unglazed clay pot waiting for a variegated neo too, I chose black so the foliage stands out better

IMO, I think S/H takes away the beauty of these valuable plants. Both their foliage and their blooms are admired but I find it more difficult to admire their foliage of those I have seen on this forum since the S/H is very distractive. As well mounting on cork is also very messy looking too. Maybe they look better in person? The plants are more pleasing to the eye on when arranged on top a hill of sphag.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 4, 2007)

stick mount is also very attractive and more natural. I am planning on trying a stick mount. There is a monster one, in the greenhouse, it is mounted on an upside down 10" clay pot. It is quickly becoming just a mound of Neof.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 4, 2007)

What is a S/H???


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 4, 2007)

CLMoss said:


> What is a S/H???


 semi hydroponic

http://www.firstrays.com/hydro.htm


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 5, 2007)

Ron, it's a good thing you answered that, I probably wouldn't have. I thought it might have been another s/h hater...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

Don't get us started!


----------



## DukeBoxer (Jul 5, 2007)

Eric, the plants I have in s/h seem to like it, and it makes me happy because they are growing good, especially a mini catt hybrid that did absolutely nothing before I moved it. Whats garbage to some is treasure to others.


----------



## lothianjavert (Aug 1, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> semi hydroponic
> 
> http://www.firstrays.com/hydro.htm



That took me the -longest- time to figure out on OSF..... :wink:

The majority of my neos are potted traditionally on sphag mounds, and do very well like that. I need to order pots and some really good sphag to do that to the rest. I normally don't grow in sphag, but the high quality stuff used for the neos works well.


----------



## elvinwei (Aug 2, 2007)

the only problem is the cost of the high quality sphag.... that grade AAAAA kind that is big and fluffy and almost white in color

i want to get some live moss and grow it myself
but all i have is live brown sphag, better than nothing


----------



## Marco (Aug 2, 2007)

DukeBoxer said:


> Ron, it's a good thing you answered that, I probably wouldn't have. I thought it might have been another s/h hater...



I love s/h.....for phals only. All my neos are now in sphag


----------



## DukeBoxer (Aug 2, 2007)

> i want to get some live moss and grow it myself
> but all i have is live brown sphag, better than nothing



Go out to bogs and look for it, you should find it most anywhere, if not, I can send you some that I collect growing around my house...let me know


----------



## elvinwei (Aug 2, 2007)

that would be great, i will PM you right away


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2007)

That's cwazy, wild collected moss...:crazy:


----------

